# DEWA's Fuel Surcharge



## januarvs (Jul 10, 2011)

I noticed that my DEWA bill now has Fuel Surcharge.

Does anyone notice same thing? When did it start?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

DEWA: Slab Tariff Details

Electricity and Water Tariff

In line with the decision of the Supreme Energy Council in Dubai to adjust the electricity and water tariff for all DEWA customers which is applied from 1st January 2011, a fuel surcharge is added for electricity & water consumption from this date.

Fuel surcharge in your monthly electricity & water bill will vary based on the rate of increase or decrease of the actual fuel cost supplied to DEWA generation plants.

Fuel Surcharge will be shown separately in your monthly bill and will be charged by Fils/kWh for electricity and Fils/IG for water.

The new tariff intended to promote efficient consumption of electricity and water at a time it is increasingly needed, equally in the conservation and preservation of our precious resources. To know more on our conservation programs, initiatives and related conservation tips, please visit our conservation Tips.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Basically when summer comes around you will be punished for the hot weather. This punishment comes in the form of increased charges above the usual consumption tariffs. The reason for this surcharge varies but it's possible that you are now paying the price of the locals using their AC 24/7 at the lowest setting and the highest fan power. Sure you also consume more, but do you think their bills are increasing as much as yours?

I was driving my grandmother home today and she commented on how Dubai is so full of lights even in some empty streets and I told her that she is right but the money comes from the expats mostly while the Emiratis are subsidized. 

I begin to wonder if the expat population may one day reach an unprecedented level of resentment towards the local population for such discrimination. It would be fine if the government took the burden of subsidizing them but they transfer the extra expenses to us. of course some expats have nothing to worry about, their company pays their bills


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

gulfnews : Dewa to introduce fuel surcharge

I think Dubai governors are doing their best to prevent Dubai be back on track (!).


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

VitaEsMorte said:


> gulfnews : Dewa to introduce fuel surcharge
> 
> I think Dubai governors are doing their best to prevent Dubai be back on track (!).


How much has it added to the bill?


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

whitecap said:


> How much has it added to the bill?


The surprise is here;

"...to introduce a fuel surcharge that will fluctuate in line with the global prices..."


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I begin to wonder if the expat population may one day reach an unprecedented level of resentment towards the local population for such discrimination. It would be fine if the government took the burden of subsidizing them but they transfer the extra expenses to us. of course some expats have nothing to worry about, their company pays their bills



I agree its frustating, but i always tell myself that we live in a desert and that we get electricity 24/7 unlike in Sharjah. So i try to treat water as a precious commodity and we spend around 150 -200 every month for DEWA for a 1 bed.

And expats are not subsidizing the UAE Population, its just that they are subsidized while we are not subsidized or subsidized partially.

What I find sad is when you have power crisis in Sharjah, the Khan/Wahda area is full of dark buildings, while in other areas, villas are fully lit, and decorationg lights are on as well. Its a matter of "screw you people, we will waste electricity because we can"


----------



## Face1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

This will probably upset a few people.....

gulfnews : Hamdan approves revision of Dewa tariff


----------

